# Viewtiful Joe Minecraft Skin



## BloodyFlame (Aug 12, 2011)

You can get the skin here.

What do you think?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks bloody amazing bud


----------



## BloodyFlame (Aug 12, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Looks bloody amazing bud



Thanks.


----------



## shyam513 (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks Damn sweet, great job!


----------

